
Annoying Things that VCS say or ask (and how to think about them) - ohjeez
https://elizabethyin.com/2019/05/17/15-annoying-things-that-vcs-say-or-ask-and-how-to-think-about-them/
======
dahart
>> We’re going to pass but will be cheering for you from the sidelines.
(@comaddox)

> This is just a ridiculous phrase and pet peeve of mine. What is this?

Don’t look a gift horse in the mouth! When a VC says “we’re going to pass”,
that is a godsend - it’s a straight no. It saves so much time, and they aren’t
screwing with you trying to move the goal posts or ask for more traction or a
lead or anything else. They’re doing you a huge favor by saying no.

They only tacked on the “cheering you on from the sidelines” to be _nice_.
What’s wrong with being nice? Chances are quite high that they truly would
love to see you succeed, they just don’t want to give you their money, and
there are a hundred and one reasons they might not want to give you money,
most of which aren’t any kind of judgement or insult on you.

